# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  وصايا رمضانية

## عم نصرالدين

*:::في رمــضــان::
كن كشجرة الصندل تعطر فأس قاطعها

:::في رمــضــان:::


أغلق مدن أحقادك 


واطرق أبواب الرحمة والمودة


فارحم القريب وود البعيد


وازرع المساحات البيضاء في حناياك


وتخلص من المساحات السوداء في داخلك


:::في رمــضــان::





صافح قلبك



ابتسم لذاتك

صالح نفسك


وأطلق أسر أحزانك 


وعلّم همومك الطيران بعيدا عنك 



:::في رمــضــان::





أعد ترتيب نفسك

لملم بقاياك المبعثرة


اقترب من أحلامك البعيدة


اكتشف مواطن الخير في داخلك


واهزم نفسك الأمّـارة بالسوء..


:::في رمــضــان::





جاهد نفسك قدر استـطاعتك

واغسل قلبك قبل جسدك


ولسانك قبل يديك


وأفسد كل محاولاتهم لإفساد صيامك


واحذر أن تكون من أولئك الذين لا ينالهم من صيامهم سوى العطش والجوع 


:::في رمــضــان::





سارع للخيرات 

وتجنب الحرام


وأخف أمر يمينك عن يسارك 


وامتنع عن الغيبة كي لا تفطر على لحم أخيك ميتآ 


:::في رمــضــان::





احذر الظن السيئ

وإياك والظلم فالظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة 






:::في رمــضــان::

اكتب رسالة اعتذار مختصرة لأولئك الذين ينامون في ضميرك


ويقلقون نومك ويغرسون خناجرهم في أحشاء ذاكرتك


لإحساسك بأنك ذات يوم سببت لهم بعض الألم 





:::في رمــضــان::


افتح قلبك المغلق بمفاتيح التسامح


واطرق الأبواب المغلقة بينك وبينهم


وضع باقات زهورك على عتباتهم


واحرص على أن تبقى المساحات بينك وبينهم بلون الثلج النقي 


:::في رمــضــان::


تذكر أولئك الذين كانوا ذات رمضان يملئون عالمك


ثم غيبتهم الأيام عنك ورحلوا كالأحلام


تاركين خلفهم البقايا الحزينة


تملأك بالحزن كل ما مررت بها


أو مرت ذات ذكرى بك


:::في رمــضــان::


حاور نفسك طويلآ


وسافر في أعماقك


ابحث عن ذاتك


اعتذر لها أو ساعدها على الإعتذار لهم 


:::في رمــضــان::


أغمض عينيك بعمق


لتدرك حجم نعمة البصر


ولتتذكر القبر


وظلمة القبر


ووحشة القبر


وعذاب القبر


وأحبة رحلوا تاركين خلفهم حزنآ بامتداد الأرض


وجرحآ باتساع السماء 


وبقايا مؤلمة تقتلك كلما لمحتها 


وذكريات جميلة أكل الحزن أحشاءها


وتباكى إن عجزت عن البكاء


لعل الله يغفر لك ولهم


وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*جزاك الله عنا كل الخير..وربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[glow1=#ff0000] 
في رمضان شجع محبوبك المريخ ولا تبخل علية بشئ
[/glow1]
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير..وربنا يديك الصحه والعافيه



 سرني مروركما وتقبل الله منا ومنكما
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

[glow1=#ff0000]
في رمضان شجع محبوبك المريخ ولا تبخل علية بشئ
[/glow1]



مشكور ياغالي
وهل المحبوب ينسي في كل الأوقات وخاصة في أبرك الميقات
*

----------


## looly

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*جزاك الله ألف خير ونور طريقك ..

حمد لله علي سلامتك
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*جزاك الله كل خير....
*

----------

